# How much of a 'Velcro dog' is your golden?



## EvilNessCroft (Feb 17, 2009)

I'm just curious! : 

It's a first for me! My other golden was pretty independent and she didn't mind being on her own at all but Molly is SO different! She wants to be near me all the time. Whatever she's doing, if I get up to get a glass of water or go to the bathroom or just about anything else she'll follow me! Even if she's sleeping!  Poor thing! I'm sure if she could come in the shower with me she would! : It's like I'm the most interesting thing in the world to her! I feel pretty special sometimes!

I'm sure I'm not the only one!  Is yours like that or more on the independent side?


----------



## Heidi36oh (Feb 27, 2007)

I got three Velcro dogs all the Golden's follow me* everywhere*, Sadie is the only one that's more independent!


----------



## Oaklys Dad (Dec 28, 2005)

Both my boys are within arms reach when I am home. Caue seems to like to be touching me at all times so he can snooze but if I move he knows. They both follow me from room to room all the time.


----------



## mdoats (Jun 7, 2007)

Rookie follows me everywhere. He wants to be in whatever room I'm in. And if he's not allowed in that room (office, bathroom), he lays right outside the door and waits for me. And if it were up to him, he'd stand between my legs and the counter or stove when I'm cooking. The 'go to your bed' command has been extremely helpful to keep him out from underfoot when I'm cooking. (His bed is in the kitchen.)


----------



## hdfy (May 15, 2008)

My golden follows me around also. I have to be careful not to step on him when I get out of a chair or get out of bed. I just about always know exactly where he is.


----------



## Bock (Jun 23, 2008)

Tysen likes to sleep where I am NOT, except for night time then he sleeps in his open crate by my bed.


----------



## Romeo1 (Apr 19, 2008)

Mine is a cuddle-bug! And I love it.


----------



## EvilNessCroft (Feb 17, 2009)

Looks like 'Velcro dog' is just part of the breed! :


----------



## Mandarama (Jul 5, 2009)

Murphy follows me everywhere...so if I am busy cleaning house, moving constantly from room to room putting things away, he finally flops down and heaves this huge sigh. I know he's thinking, "jeez, lady, I am exhausted! Can't you just sit down, for pete's sake?" I do sometimes wish I had privacy in the bathroom, though. I just got my kids to the age where THEY don't follow me to the bathroom, LOL! And now I've got Murphy sticking his nose in to "check" on me. Heh.


----------



## Nicole74 (May 30, 2009)

Bailey is the same way as your Molly, she follows us everywhere. Bailey has even jumped in the bath tub full of water with my youngest daughter.lol Bailey is also a very snuggly puppy, she loves to lay next to you whenever your on the floor or couch. I'm very greatful for this as I really wanted a lap dog.


----------



## EvilNessCroft (Feb 17, 2009)

Nicole74 said:


> Bailey has even jumped in the bath tub full of water with my youngest daughter.lol


LOLL! Silly pup! : And by the way I love the new pics in your signature! She's growing up so fast! What a pretty girl!


----------



## New Golden Mom (Dec 17, 2008)

Rufus is my velcro boy. He climbed into the shower with me a few times when he was smaller but now he just lies outside the tub and waits (then it's a race...me trying to dry off with the towel and him trying to lick the water off...crazy boy).


----------



## Debles (Sep 6, 2007)

My two are pretty middle of the road. They like to be by me but usually don't stick like glue unless it's storming (that's Gunner).
It just depends on their mood. : )


----------



## Zoeys mom (Apr 26, 2008)

Zoey is ALWAYS with me. She can be in a deep sleep and even if i quietly leave the room, she wakes up and follows.


----------



## Jake's Dad (Jul 6, 2009)

Jake is NEVER any distance from me. If I move along the counter 2 feet, he will get up and move 2 feet. If I go to the bathroom, he will plunk himself down against the door. Everywhere I go, he has to be touching me, laying on my feet or up on my lap. If I go upstairs, he goes upstairs, etc. No matter how quietly I try to sneek around, he is instantly up to follow me...


----------



## jwemt81 (Aug 20, 2008)

Tucker is a major velcro dog. He follows us pretty much everywhere we go and he tries to get in our laps whenever we sit down. He doesn't seem to realize that 74 pounds doesn't fit in a lap that easily. :doh: If we leave him home alone for a couple of hours while we go out, he acts like we have left him alone for an entire month. Even if he is sound asleep and one of us gets up, he jumps right up and follows us into the next room.


----------



## laprincessa (Mar 24, 2008)

Max is very independent. He'll follow me around if food is involved, and when I first get home from work, he leans on me for a while, but otherwise, not. I'm grateful for that, it would get on my nerves to have him stuck to me all the time.


----------



## missmarstar (Jul 22, 2007)

Dillon is "velcro-y" in that he follows me if I move to a different room, even if he's passed out asleep. He loves to be nearby always, and will nudge me for pets before laying down on the floor at my feet or something.

Sam.... this dog takes the term "velcro dog" to a whole new level. He always wants to be laying on top of me.. always. lol

A couple really good example pics lol (sorry for the horrible blue ones, they are bad cell phone pics)


----------



## EvilNessCroft (Feb 17, 2009)

missmarstar said:


> Dillon is "velcro-y" in that he follows me if I move to a different room, even if he's passed out asleep. He loves to be nearby always, and will nudge me for pets before laying down on the floor at my feet or something.
> 
> Sam.... this dog takes the term "velcro dog" to a whole new level. He always wants to be laying on top of me.. always. lol


Those pictures are too adorable!  I love the first one! I wish Molly was this 'Velcro!' :


----------



## beargroomer (Jan 2, 2008)

Gibby would share my skin if he could. He's always leaning on me and wanting to touch some part of me. He's not quite as extreme as Marlene's Sammy above  but pretty close. The only time he doesn't immediately get up to follow me is when I go upstairs. He used to follow me right away but now that it's summer and it's carpeted upstairs and hotter (downstairs is tile), Gibby waits by the bottom of stairs for a few minutes. If I don't come down in a few minutes, of course he has to come up, hot or not.


----------



## missmarstar (Jul 22, 2007)

EvilNessCroft said:


> Those pictures are too adorable!  I love the first one! I wish Molly was this 'Velcro!' :



Its very sweet and I love that he is so bonded to me... but sometimes it can be annoying when I'm trying to get something done on my computer or something and I have a 55lb dog wanting to climb on my lap :doh: I love him though


----------



## Kirby'sMom (Feb 26, 2007)

Kirby checks on me and is near me at times. But, Cosmo.....has to be wherever I am! He's always at my feet!


----------



## esSJay (Apr 13, 2009)

Molson is totally velcro! I love it but at the same time I feel so guilty when I want to get up for a glass of water or to go get the tv remote or something, he gets up everytime to make sure I'm not leaving his sight. I love him!


----------



## Trids (Jan 22, 2009)

Aaaah, Marlene - you can just see the love & utter devotion on his face. What great pix! Thanks for sharing! :new (13):

Max is velcro-y, too & I LOVE it. He's too heavy to be a lap dog any longer, but I don't care, I'll allow him to crush me for a moment or two, just to get the lovin'!
-Trids




missmarstar said:


> Dillon is "velcro-y" in that he follows me if I move to a different room, even if he's passed out asleep. He loves to be nearby always, and will nudge me for pets before laying down on the floor at my feet or something.
> 
> Sam.... this dog takes the term "velcro dog" to a whole new level. He always wants to be laying on top of me.. always. lol
> 
> A couple really good example pics lol (sorry for the horrible blue ones, they are bad cell phone pics)


----------



## paula bedard (Feb 5, 2008)

Sam was my shadow though he never tried to climb in my lap. He needed to be with me constantly. Near the end when he couldn't climb the stairs any longer, he'd bark at me until I came downstairs. I would sneak down after hubby fell asleep most nights and sleep on the sofa to be near Sam. 
Ike is not a Velcro dog, but does like to know where we are at all times. He's fine in a room by himself as long as he knows where we are in the house. Some nights he won't even come up to bed, he'll sleep near the front door where he has view of the stairs. But he will try to climb into our laps when we sit down. He also has a habit of sitting on our feet...Sam never did either of these. I think they're both clingy in their own way.


----------

